# Free Rollers and Owl/Tumblers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

6 free Rollers (black, yellow, splash and bellnecks) and 2 English Owl/Long Face Clean Leg Tumbler crosses. All 2008 birds. Must pay for postage and box. If you take all of them I will provide the box.

Thanks

Link
[email protected]
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## student2thegame (Sep 6, 2008)

do they roll , were are you located


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Free*

I don't fly mine so I do not know their rolling abvility. We are in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds, especially the red head.


----------



## peezo (Nov 3, 2008)

hi i would like all of them could you find out how much it would be to ship them to me at 71921, and what about your other post about the Old Dutch Capuchine could i get a few of those too? i live in arkansas. thanks


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Free*

Please email me at [email protected] and we can discuss the birds.

TRhanks

Link


----------



## cha_max (Dec 19, 2008)

ooo....cool birds!
do u still have them?


----------

